# Google- Countdown's Rachel Riley on her IBS woes: 'I can't eat anything fun' - Express.co.uk



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Express.co.uk
<img alt="" height="1" width="1">*Countdown's Rachel Riley on her IBS woes: 'I can't eat anything fun'*
*Express.co.uk*
The Countdown maths whiz has been advised to steer clear of meat and anything containing wheat, gluten, dairy or egg in the hope that it will put an end to the *irritable bowel syndrome* (IBS) she has suffered all her adult life. "I'm intolerant to *...*

<nobr></nobr>

View the full article


----------



## kals (Dec 8, 2014)

weight


----------

